# Caravan Kings Cross



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody else been to Caravan, a new restaurant and café in a big warehouse building next to Central St.Martins college, just behind Kings Cross station?

Interesting menu, great pizzas and they also have their own coffee roastery. Huge roaster at the back of the restaurant. They started in Exmouth Market and their coffee is very good indeed. I had their Market Blend - definitely a modern coffee, but sweet rather than sour, chocolately - the espresso served was about 18g to 25cc. Thoroughly recommended.

Also excellent Camden-brewed Hells Lager at £4 a pint.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Caravan coffee is served in one of my locals , yet to sample neat espresso but they do a mean flatwhite and cake

http://www.yorksbakerycafe.co.uk/


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I went hear for lunch the other day. Expected great things since I'm fond of the Exmouth market one. Sadly disappointed. Found the food lacking and the nonchalant service really pissed me off by the end. The Rwandan aeropress was well made but a boring bean. Not their fault I suppose. I ordered an espresso but got fed up of waiting and cancelled it - a shame since it would've served to cut through the cloying, butterscotch poly-filler I had for dessert.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Strange - been there twice in the evening and the service (and the food and espresso) was excellent.


----------

